
Having Fun with ActiveX Controls in Microsoft Word - rbanffy
https://www.blackhillsinfosec.com/having-fun-with-activex-controls-in-microsoft-word/
======
badrabbit
That was a fun read,wonder if any activex controls can be used to download
remote executables.

